# Belt sander flattening jig?



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Like many of you, I've made a slab flattening router jig - a carriage for the router, which slides along rails to put a flat face on a workpiece. I was wondering - has anyone ever made (or even seen) something similar for a belt sander? Like, a way to mount a belt sander over a bed at a fixed height, and slide it up and down (moving slowly to one side) to flatten a workpiece?

I don't have a jointer or planer, so I was wondering if anyone's considered this as an alternative to a router carriage.


----------



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

I have seen one for a hand held planner, but never for a belt sander.

I live with the idea that my sanders are for finishing, not for smoothing or flattening. I think this gets more into the removal of wood department, instead of just the finishing portion of the project.

But it would be quite the interesting build, and I'm sure you could do damage with some 50 grit sandpaper!


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

That's pretty much what I was thinking - using really low grit sandpaper for removal and flattening. If I could finagle a jig like this, it seems like it might be a little easier to set up and use for jointing/planing than a router jig - plus sandpaper belts are a lot cheaper than all of the wear & tear on router bits.

As it stands now, I tend to use my belt sander for fast removal and my ROS for finishing. I don't think I've used a belt above 80 grit since I got it.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Been around for years: stroke sander, used can be had cheap. Pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah though it maybe cheaper, using the router planning jig is super easy, and works great.

FWW 222 has a great artical on it (front page worthy) and the Woodwhisperer also did a very informative video on it. I built mine for under 40 bucks, so yes your right the major cost is the wear and tear on your bit, but for the ease, it maybe worth it!!


----------

